# Rhodes Accommodation



## camper8 (Feb 1, 2009)

We are coming to live in Rhodes for the summer (May - Sept) does anyone have any advice on how to go about getting a house to rent ideally in the old town so we have it all set up for when we get there? We are a family of 5. Thanks heaps


----------

